# Not sure, but it makes me happy



## Xue Sheng (Jul 21, 2006)

One last post before I call it a night. 

I dont know what it is, if it is the fact that I am training Qigong 
again or the fact that I have finally found my way back to what I need 
to and want to train or a combination of both. But for the first time 
in over 2 years I did the Yang style long form and I felt relaxed, not 
limp, not tense, relaxed like I am suppose to be, like I did greater 
than 2 years ago, and it was wonderful.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 21, 2006)

Congratulations - I hope it lasts!


----------



## mantis (Jul 22, 2006)

how long did it take you to get there?
i've been trying so hard, apparently not hard enough, to get there....
good job


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 22, 2006)

That's awesome. I'm so happy for you. Whatever the source, I hope you continue to find peace and enjoyment in your training.  :asian:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 22, 2006)

mantis said:
			
		

> how long did it take you to get there?
> i've been trying so hard, apparently not hard enough, to get there....
> good job


 
I did Tai chi and multiple CMA with my first Sifu for 3 years and then Tai Chi with my Yang style Sifu for 9 years before I felt that regularly and then a year later I lost it. All due to the changes in the class and my Sifu. The relaxation went the breathing went the calm the center went it all went. 

I am not sure if it will stay or if when I do the form again today it will be there. It has been my experience with Tai Chi that every time I get something correct and realize it, I am thinking about it too much. 

But it was there yesterday and it will return.


----------



## East Winds (Jul 23, 2006)

Xue Sheng,

Congratulations!!! You have found the door that you have been looking for, for so long!!! Now you need to make sure you step through it!!!! There are many doors, some with flashing lights and glitter, but with empty rooms on the other side. Sometimes we can't see the "real" door because we become distracted by snake oil sellers and false doors that disappear as quickly as they materialised. Coach Pei (US Wushu Academy) says there are four levels of training in Taiquan. 1). You don't know you don't know. 2) You know that you don't know. 3) You don't know that you know. and 4) You know that you know. It can sometimes take many years to go from stage to stage and the most difficult is moving from stage 1 to stage 2. Only you can truthfully tell which stage of training you are at, but you have certainly made a progression.

I look forward to future posts

With very best wishes

Alistair Sutherland


----------



## East Winds (Jul 25, 2006)

Xue Sheng,

Have a look at this article by Erle Montaigue. You might find it interesting. Incidentally ignore the advice about nose, knee, toe and the rear leg in forward Bow Stance. That's how Cheng man-ching interpreted it(got it wrong?).

http://www.taijiworld.com/Articles/giveup.htm

Bets wishes

Alistair


----------

